# Adobe Flash player FreeBSD



## Mihail (Aug 14, 2015)

Why after installing KDE, YouTube Firefox plays.
However, here: "http://hd-dream.ru/load/serials/sverkhestestvennoe_smotret_onlajn_hd_720/48-1-0-128#" - no.
and the need to put Linux emulator, etc. etc.

It obtained for multimedia easier to put Linux Mint on a virtual machine
or easier to do please tell me
I tried to 10.1
the basis will be taken redil 10.2


----------



## shepper (Aug 14, 2015)

See this Thread 35754


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 14, 2015)

Youtube is using HTML5 video rather than Flash which is why it just works out of the box.  That is why all the extra steps for Linux emulation and Flash are required.


----------



## Oko (Aug 14, 2015)

Mihail said:


> It obtained for multimedia easier to put Linux Mint on a virtual machine
> or easier to do please tell me


You are beating a dead horse. If you need Flash get a copy of Windows. Only Adobe can write a code for a new platform. Even in the heydays of the Flash when several thousand people signed petition for FreeBSD flash support Adobe never blinked. Flash on Linux is pretty much dead as well.

If you need multimedia the answer might depend on your needs. For example OpenBSD has such a great sound server and MIDI support that people use it for rock concerts (I am not talking 100 people I am talking 80 000 people rock concert where OpenBSD runs the show). Generally if you need some video editing your best bet is OS X. So really depends on your needs.


----------



## kpa (Aug 14, 2015)

The only reasonable alternative to Windows and OS X if you want flash is Chromium on Linux, it has the version 18 flash player that uses the PP API.


----------



## Mihail (Aug 15, 2015)

I try as it is written on the links
nothing happened
He says that there are no packages


----------



## scottro (Aug 15, 2015)

I've had flash run adequately for me. I don't use KDE, though.  I know that in some Linux distributions, at least, Gnome or KDE will make problems, having their own configuration files that override something.

As Oko said it really depends upon your needs.   I'm not sure what links you mean, but you do need Linux emulation to run flash.

You probably have to run `kldload linux` before starting to install though.

This link may be useful for some of your desktop needs.
https://cooltrainer.org/a-freebsd-desktop-howto/

But if the question is, is it quicker to install a Mint VM on VirtualBox?  Probably.

A lot depends upon how important this is to you.  If you're into learning about FreeBSD for whatever reason--fun, your job will need it, whatever--then you're probably better off fiddling till you get it working on your desktop. If you're running it out of curiosity or perhaps some work or school related thing, and don't really feel like learning the ins and outs of its packages for something that isn't server related, then you are probably are better off installing Linux Mint or other Linux that you like, in a VM, and using that for your multimedia needs.

There's nothing wrong with that, either, it depends upon your needs and time available.


----------



## zspider (Aug 16, 2015)

You're never going to get an official Flash player for FreeBSD, ever. Flash is an obsolete technology and quickly being replaced by HTML5 which is an open standard and the way it should've always been.

Don't even ask about Shockwave.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2015)

Mihail said:


> I try as it is written on the links
> nothing happened
> He says that there are no packages


What links? Which tutorial did you follow?


----------



## pkubaj (Aug 18, 2015)

You may also try emulators/pipelight. I successfully use it for some websites which specifically need the new Flash.


----------



## ljboiler (Aug 19, 2015)

Remove linux-f10 parts.

Upgrade to emulators/linux_base-c6 and www/linux-c6-flashplugin11.


----------



## Mihail (Aug 21, 2015)

These teams will be quite interesting, or something else again, there should be the type of device to mount the Linux virtual?
`cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-c6/ && make install clean`
`cd /usr/ports/www/linux-c6-flashplugin11/ && make install clean`


----------



## ljboiler (Aug 21, 2015)

In /etc/rc.conf, add this line:

```
linux_enable="YES"
```

Reboot.

Linux virtual layer will now be available whenever server is restarted.


----------



## sidetone (Dec 2, 2015)

Good news, Adobe flash is finally dead. Now there's no need for Linux emulation for most of us. HTML5 is the standard, but Adobe will release another web player.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 2, 2015)

The Flash plugin will still be supported going forward and Adobe Animate CC (the new version of Flash Professional) is still able to create flash files[1] so it's not really dead yet though it really needs to be.

[1] http://blogs.adobe.com/flashpro/welcome-adobe-animate-cc-a-new-era-for-flash-professional/


----------



## sidetone (Dec 2, 2015)

Unfortunately. I was hoping it wouldn't get off the ground, for the time they were replacing Flashplayer. After reading it, they want to integrate HTML5 into their new media player, so it can survive. That tells me how useless it is, that they have to piggyback it off of a successful protocol. Flash stinks. Everyone, including Steve Jobs, said what a problem Flashplayer was, and they didn't listen when people asked to port it. For being so stubborn and useless, I really wish their new project would crash, but their strategy casts doubt on that. They had to be forced to drop the 'old' flash.


----------



## Atsuri (Dec 2, 2015)

It also bothers me that they don't want to drop Flash altogether. HTML5 is there and is already highly functional. Also, it's an open format, hence faster and more collaborative development (unlike closed-source Flash). Why create pointless competition, Adobe?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 2, 2015)

Atsuri Because there are still a lot of people who rely on Adobe tools to create their existing Flash content. In the news release, Adobe said they will continue to *support* Flash but it didn't say it was going to do any new development with it. They're just breaking the news gently and easing all those who use Flash into the new world.

Animation, with HTML5 canvas element and the new CSS3 and javascript APIs, are good but are not quite on par with what can be done with Flash. The tools aren't quite there yet either but, for most of us, all that is good enough and, eventually, Flash won't be needed at all.


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 4, 2015)

Oko said:


> For example OpenBSD has such a great sound server and MIDI support that people use it for rock concerts (I am not talking 100 people I am talking 80 000 people rock concert where OpenBSD runs the show).



So OpenBSD does amplification? 

Seriously though, I'd like to know more about that.  Any chance you could PM me? Maybe send me some URLs, youtube videos, anything?


----------



## Oko (Dec 5, 2015)

PacketMan said:


> So OpenBSD does amplification?
> 
> Seriously though, I'd like to know more about that.  Any chance you could PM me? Maybe send me some URLs, youtube videos, anything?


This is the person to talk to

http://www.caoua.org/alex/cv.html


----------



## Atsuri (Dec 8, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Atsuri Because there are still a lot of people who rely on Adobe tools to create their existing Flash content. In the news release, Adobe said they will continue to *support* Flash but it didn't say it was going to do any new development with it. They're just breaking the news gently and easing all those who use Flash into the new world.
> 
> Animation, with HTML5 canvas element and the new CSS3 and javascript APIs, are good but are not quite on par with what can be done with Flash. The tools aren't quite there yet either but, for most of us, all that is good enough and, eventually, Flash won't be needed at all.



Thank you for the clarification, I was not aware that HTML5 is still missing some pieces. As a side-note, does anyone happen to know of any _stop-gap_ solution that would allow parsing Flash content through HTML5? I am referring mostly to websites which still extensively use Flash content.


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 8, 2015)

Atsuri said:


> As a side-note, does anyone happen to know of any _stop-gap_ solution that would allow parsing Flash content through HTML5?


https://github.com/mozilla/shumway


----------



## shepper (Dec 8, 2015)

www/xombrero comes with the following option
~/.xombero.conf

```
. . . clip
# external_editor = emacsclient -c <file>

# "default_script" points to a script executed by the run_script
# command. The only argument passed to this script is the current URI.
#
# default_script = ~/.xombrero/playflash.sh

# "user_agent" can be set to just about anything, for a comprehensive
# list see: http://www.useragentstring.com/pages/All/ . If more than one
# "user_agent" is given, then xombrero will use them in a round-robin
# fashion for each request.
#
```

and the playflash.sh

```
#!/bin/sh
# This is an example script for playing flash videos. It requires the
# get_flash_video package to be installed on the system. You can copy this
# file to ~/.xombrero/, and set
#   default_script = ~/.xombrero/playflash.sh
# in ~/.xombrero.conf. Remember to make this file executable.
#
# You may wish to add the following line to ~/.get_flash_videosrc
# to avoid accumulating files:
#   player = mplayer -loop 0 %s 2>/dev/null; rm -f %s

cd /var/tmp && get_flash_videos --player="/usr/local/bin/mplayer -really-quiet %s 2> /dev/null" -q -p -y $1
```

I like this solution as the bulk of flash content is advertising.
I'm guessing that you could substitute VLC or GStreamer based video players.


----------



## Atsuri (Dec 15, 2015)

tobik and shepper, thank you. I will try those solutions when I have slightly more time on my hands .

EDIT:
It turned out that there are more restrictions to Chrome/Chromium than a simple lack of Flash. I switched to Firefox and there Flash works almost out-of-the-box with www/linux-c6-flashplugin11 and www/nspluginwrapper.


----------



## shepper (Dec 17, 2015)

I found this on the Gentoo site and thought it should be added to the thread.


> The user can run custom scripts on webpages with the run_script command. Let's consider as example the following script for watching videos from youtube and other sites supported by youtube-dl. Let it be located in the home directory and called youtube_watch.sh like so:
> 
> FILE ~/youtube_watch.shCustom script to watch videos from youtube and other sites
> mplayer -vo x11 -fs `youtube-dl --skip-download -g $1`
> ...


----------



## sidetone (Apr 9, 2016)

JWPlayer is already a good replacement for video used by some websites.


----------



## Grell (Apr 10, 2016)

Well the solution that works for me is I use Firefox whenever I need flash (which is rarely) as it works on FreeBSD and I use Chromium for everything else, including YouTube.


----------

